# what kind of skull is this ?



## EGlock86 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## fishtail (Nov 12, 2011)

OLD Raccoon?


----------



## EGlock86 (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't think so but I don't know


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 12, 2011)

Is that a 5/4 x 6 decking board?


----------



## xpertgreg (Nov 12, 2011)

I knew some one would eventually find my Mother in Law....


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like a coon skull.  Put in a bowl, cover it with hydrogen peroxide for a couple days.  Then stick it on a railing in the sun and it will be pearly white.


----------



## Forest Grump (Nov 13, 2011)

Raccoon.

Go to google images, type "raccoon skull identification" & you will see many examples which match your find.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 13, 2011)

Dog Skull.  Canines too large for a raccoon.


----------



## michael988 (Nov 13, 2011)

never seen a coon with a snout that big. i go with dog


----------



## Redbow (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like a Dog skull to me, large canines .


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 14, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't a raccoon skull and a bear skull almost identical, except for the obvious size difference?  

Of course, if that deck railing is the size I'm thinking, this is obviously raccoon.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll guess fox! X2 on the canine being to big for a coon.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 14, 2011)

Dog!!


----------



## jjy (Nov 14, 2011)

EGlock86 said:


>



Although the canine teeth on this skull seem abnormally large for a coon; the rest of the skull fits the characteristics of a coon skull to a tee. 

Racoon





Characteristics of dog species are quite different than that of the racoon... most notable is the pronounced ridge along the center and back of skull where the much larger jaw muscles of the canis species attach.

Domestic dog





Coyote


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 14, 2011)

jjy: There are 400 to 500 breeds of dogs, along with a few hundred varieties of crossbreeds.

All of the breeds show considerable variation in head size and shape.  with the "domestic dog" pic you show, how can you imply that this skull is represtative of a dog when the species is so varied??


----------



## fishtail (Nov 14, 2011)

Biggest thing I'm looking at is the appeared consideration of it being about 4 1/2" long.
Even as big as the canine's are in diameter, worn to about nothing, still looks like a big old coon to me.


----------



## jjy (Nov 14, 2011)

Vernon, I agree that the domesticated dog comes in many shapes and sizes but almost all canis familiaris skulls exhibit many common traits, non of which are represented in the original posters photo. Almost all upper pre molars on dog skulls have a gap between them, the pre molars in the OP photo are butted pretty closely togather. Another common trait on dog skulls is the ridge running the length of the skull. I still say the skull pictured by the OP is a large coon with abnormally large canine teeth.


----------



## jjy (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.ttlntl.co.uk/3/Anatomy/dog_skulls.htm

A link to pictures of a variety of dog skulls... note the sagital crest (ridge) on most all the skulls except some of the toy breeds which are quite unique in there own characteristics. Also notice the teeth structure on the dog skull.


----------



## Toxic (Nov 20, 2011)

I say its a big coon, heres a small one for comparison.











I dont have the teeth in, just never finished it after cleaning it


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 23, 2011)

middle age to old COON, with plenty of Calcium in its diet. Got milk ?


----------



## EGlock86 (Dec 4, 2011)

I found another one exactly it today....thanks guys


----------



## EGlock86 (Dec 4, 2011)

I googled it....coon no doubt


----------



## RNC (Dec 4, 2011)

Bet that ole coon was mean lookin when grinnin with them big ole teeth !!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 6, 2011)

coon dog.........


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 6, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> coon dog.........



Perfect timing!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry Guys...............its a Bear Skull

Google and put a pic of that here........cant get it


----------



## Philbow (Dec 7, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Sorry Guys...............its a Bear Skull
> 
> Google and put a pic of that here........cant get it



On my bear skull the ends of the nasal bones arch upward. I still think it is raccoon.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I still say coon, but the canine looked funny and I went with the assumption it was the angle of the pic.


----------



## bbyrd175 (Dec 19, 2011)

Coon imho
Tngirl you got me tickled with that one


----------

